# Blood and Custard



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Gang,
I'm working on some IP Engineering passenger cars to pull with my maroon Accucraft Caradoc. I'd like to paint them in the traditional British color scheme, blood and custard. Can someone guide me to the appropriate red and cream colors in a spray can preferably a brand readily available at Lowes, Home Depot or Walmart in the US?
Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
I don't know the colors exactly but you might also want to consider the craft paints available at Michaels. They blow through an airbrush very well when thinned with something like Windex. As far as latexs (house paints or Rustoleum in the small cans-even better) from Lowes etc, also can be blown through an airbrush, again if thinned with Windex or the like. I've use both of these quite a bit on model RR stuff and more on the RC planes I fly. 
Hope this helps. 
Dave


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 11/09/2008 6:53 PM
Hi Gang,
I'm working on some IP Engineering passenger cars to pull with my maroon Accucraft Caradoc. I'd like to paint them in the traditional British color scheme, blood and custard. Can someone guide me to the appropriate red and cream colors in a spray can preferably a brand readily available at Lowes, Home Depot or Walmart in the US?
Thanks,

Tom 



Tom - this is the colour pair that you are looking for - http://www.greatwestern.org.uk/coach_21n.jpg

Note that the 'blood' is called 'carmine' and the 'custard' is a light shade of cream, a bit like buttermilk.

Please note that there are a whole RANGE of colour schemes that would look good behind your new loco - B&C is just one of them. The GWR 'chocolate & cream' looks just as good to many railfans over here, and the dozens of narrow-gauge lines and their liveries are worth looking at, too.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom,

The loco you mention, as far as I know, is a ng loco which would have not hauled the coaches you mention. But that doesn't matter really I guess. 

Tac has given you good advice: my additional comment would be to consider the *all maroon* coach livery also carried by British Railways coaches. 

I give you a link to a UK retailers web site. You will be able to see many of the pre-nationalization and post nationalization liveries used. Hope it helps.





http://www.hattons.co.uk/productList/category_list.asp?c=9


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The Welsh Highland Railway [caernarvon] not only has blood and custard passenger cars, but also Pullman brown and cream, as well as maroon - http://www.welshhighlandrailway.net/carriages.htm. 

The Welshpool and Llanfair has brown and cream, and many different shades of tuscan as well, due to mulit-national sourcing for its 2ft 6in gauge stock.

IMO ANY colour that is not too brazen would look good behind just about ANY british NG loco - bright blue excepting - that is the domain of the Darjeeling & Himalaya RR....

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 
Dave: I don't have an airbrush, painting large scale models with spray cans has worked for me as you've witnessed with my locos you've seen. 
TAC; Thanks for the links. I like blood and custard personally and since this is a tribute train for my parents (thanks for the help with detail parts a while back) I'm going forward with that scheme, and gaudy gold pinstriping on the loco and the "Lady Doris" salon car. As for the Darjeeling, my Roundhouse loco is currently in bits preparing for backdating to the era where four wheeled stock was prevalent. No bright blue for me. 
Alan; I'm hoping there are narrow gauge lines that featured blood and custard schemes. Yes, Caradoc, is narrow gauge, and the IP Roundhouse series of 4 wheeled coaches match her well. I am not always a "totally to scale" modeler prefering to enjoy myself with my hobby. You might want to search Youtube for Tom Bowdler's Shay and see the fun I'm capable of with my coal fired loky. 
Thanks again, 
Tom


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Just when you think you've heard 'em all.... "Blood & Custard"?

Chuckle.

Les


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you know... British cuisine and all.. 



( Can you use those two words together in a sentance: British and cuisine ??? )


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

"British cusine requires a stiff upper lip."

How dat?

Les


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

British cusine requires a stiff upper lip

Not true. That way you get food in your mustache.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh ye of the naked upper lip: Food in mustache = snack later.

Les


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 11/26/2008 4:26 PM
Well, you know... British cuisine and all.. 



( Can you use those two words together in a sentance: British and cuisine ??? )

I seems, in general, that those over here that have abandoned the older style British cuisine in favor of the more recent (usually following some Stateside eating customs) have found themselves in need of a larger size in clothing.









Apparently UK residents had a far more healthy diet during the food shortages of WW2.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

How did we get from a paint scheme to gustatory evaluations?!? 
Tom


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

By an indirect route.









Les


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Les,

You may find this interesting. Coaches stock is mentioned at the end of the page.



http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/gansg/6-livy/br/9-br-4864.htm


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Tom,
Back to your original question about Blood and Custard. We are in the process of building a rake of BR Mk1s for a customer who wants them in Blood and Custard. We always have our paints matched at our Cmax automotive paint store. They will mix paints for you and put into spray cans. We have just had the paint analysed by a spectrophotometer and the matches are Fiat Colour Rosso Antonelli and Volkswagen Mellow Yellow. These colours were fairly short lived in BR days because the cream stained and the blood colour faded quickly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Alan, 
Anything Italian called "Rosso" is good with me. We don't have Cmax here that I'm aware of but I have a number of Canadian train and airplane friends who could probably get it accomplished for me. 
I appreciate your advice, 
Tom


----------



## Alan Wright (Jan 9, 2008)

Tom,
You should go to any company that mixes auto paint for car enthusiasts. Thats where the kids get those awful colours you would not be seen dead in. Check your yellow pages. Yes it is an Italian colour but being from Fiat it is probably good at hiding the rust spots. We painted the rake of 10 British Rail Mk 1 coaches today and they look very sharp. We will post a picture once they are complete. If I can help more please let me know.
Cheers


----------

